# Bantam Cochin Roo?



## Chick-in-Coop (May 25, 2013)

Here are five Lil' Cochin bantam chicks, I know they are super young, but I'm curious what the majority thinks! Hubby picked out one, I picked out the other 4, and I think his pick was a manly one. LOL! 

Please let me know what your thoughts are, I'm having too much fun razzing him about his Lil rooster!


----------



## Chick-in-Coop (May 25, 2013)

Also, for anyone with a number of Cochin, I have a standard Cochin flock of 11, one too suspect in that group as well... Are the Roos of this breed loud, compared to... I don't know what to compare to, except a too who lives within ear shot of me, really incessant he is...but motto the point where I hear him indoors... I'm a tad worried about my Nieghbors... I plan to deliver a dozen eggs weekly to those around me to help ward off complaints, te he he...


----------

